

How a childhood chemistry set turned me into a scientist - wallflower
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/science/2012/06/science_education_how_a_childhood_chemistry_set_turned_me_into_a_scientist_.html

======
Turing_Machine
Some years ago I was going to buy a chemistry set for my nieces and nephews.
The only one I could find proclaimed "No hazardous chemicals! No glass! No
flame!". Left unstated: "No fun!". I passed.

This guy appears to be selling honest chemistry sets, though they aren't
cheap:

<http://www.thehomescientist.com/kits/CK01/ck01-main.html>

(no first-hand experience with the set, but the guy is an O'Reilly/Make
author)

